# INCREASING MY CHEESE INVENTORY!



## Hawging It (Feb 7, 2019)

Today I decided to increase my cheese inventory before the weather gets to hot to smoke cheese. Picked up some Tillamook Medium Cheddar and Mozzarella. Using apple pellets on the Bayou Classic stick burner. I'll upload the finished pics in about 4 hours.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 7, 2019)

Can't have to much cheese to smoke up. Got 6 8 oz. blocks waiting for weather to snap. 15*


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 7, 2019)

Can never have too much cheese. I’ve got a fridge full that I need to get smoked hopefully this weekend.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 7, 2019)

I see that you use the same premium brand of mozzarella too. 

Started smoking up a block each of pepper jack, colby, and swiss with a blend of pecan and maple a couple of hours ago. 

Once the current batch of cheese is done, then I'll throw on a teriyaki marinated tri tip... thinking a hickory, mesquite, cherry blend for this one. 

Sorry no pics.  I am being totally lazy today.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2019)

Man when the bug bite you he really did the job. Easy now that you have the hang of it.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 7, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man when the bug bite you he really did the job. Easy now that you have the hang of it.
> 
> Warren


Hit me hard. It's a blast!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 8, 2019)

I'll let you in on the tip that Handymanstan from Michigan told me..use smoked mozzie cheese to make that canned tomato soup. Now -that- is good stuff ;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2019)

Looks real good!
On my Lang I put the pellet burner in the firebox & it will draw the smoke right thru the smoker & out the stack.
The advantage being, it cools & cleans the smoke before it hits the cheese.
But the Lang is an RF, so the smoke has quite a ways to travel before hitting the cheese.
But you can eat the cheese right out of the smoker, no 2 week wait for it to mellow out.
Al


----------

